# Spudbar vs ice chisel??



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok they run about the same price,what do you guys prefer? Obviously the spud is going to ve heavier,but i know that weight is why guys choose to use only a spud bar.
All of my ice fishing has been in well known SHALLOW areas with plenty of guys around and well established ice. And im ready to make the jump to different areas but wont do it with out one or the other. 
What do you prefer,and why? Will a ice chisel / walker be just as effective as a spud bar?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ill also add,ive seen guys go check a general area with the spud,take it back to the truck,and branch out from there with the walking ice chisels. 
Seeing this,is what made me wanna ask the question.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Personal preference. The idea (for me at least) isn't to just blindly bash the thing a random amount of times times, and if it doesn't go through I'm good... 

No, I use it to literally see how thick the ice is. As you hit it, the resulting "hole" shows the thickness. Keep chipping until you reach your minimum thickness, then keep going. It's really as simple as that. 

If you can find a light chisel that chips the ice really well, that would be ideal. The heavier it is, generally, will require less "hits", but at the expense of being heavy... So there is a compromise either way.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The Eskimo 1 piece ice chisel is very nice and only weighs 11 lbs. I love mine.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Spud bar. Cant remember the company name but it was in Michigan. E-bay. 22 bucks and free shipping. Had it in 3 days. Tied a peice of leather through the t handle to hold on to while walking. Great sense of security.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

I'd have to say spud bar, as that's all i ever have used. Seems, that being a lot lighter, a chisel would require a little more swing to get the job done. Just my thought. Learning whatever you use, is the main thing. Sound it makes when meeting the ice, how many swings to get thru ice, using the same swing. Learn it, trust it, and don't be without it. Mine has saved me a few times. When i was young i don't remember any chisels. Most we're spud bars, and alot of homemade stuff.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Spud bar. The one I carry is narrow and pointed it will blow through 3” of ice in 2 good hits. I know if I smack it a couple times and don’t go through I’m good. Ill chop out a decent size hole with it to see how much ice I’m actually working with.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

I guess mine is an ice chisel. I keep it pretty sharp and it will cut through a couple inches in just a few hits.Thats if the ice is clear and hard. Grey ice is another story. I like it because of the light wt. I know from years ago when all we had was a heavy spud that it is quicker with it. I'm usually not in a big hurry anymore so the "chisel" suits me just fine. If I have doubts I drill a couple holes and measure and can see what kind of ice I'm on.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I can rip through 3” of ice with two hits with the Eskimo ice chisel. The chisel is 59.5” long and pretty sharp. I also have a spud bar but don’t use it anymore because it weighs about double and does exactly the same thing. Although the spud is good for anchoring down the hub without using the anchors


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Spud bar, the weight of it’s blows give me the confidence to proceed or turn back. I’m not sure the chisel is intended for the same use, I thought the chisel was for opening froze over holes, releasing equipment frozen into the ice, etc.. Anyhow, that’s my take on it.


----------



## rjretrieval (Sep 22, 2014)

just perchy said:


> Spud bar, the weight of it’s blows give me the confidence to proceed or turn back. I’m not sure the chisel is intended for the same use, I thought the chisel was for opening froze over holes, releasing equipment frozen into the ice, etc.. Anyhow, that’s my take on it.


Cabelas had a ice chisel for $20.00 bucks not very heavy and still had a good cutting edge.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Tsc sells chisel es for farm use. Break up ice around the farm. Any way, better than nothing!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

just perchy said:


> Spud bar, the weight of it’s blows give me the confidence to proceed or turn back. I’m not sure the chisel is intended for the same use, I thought the chisel was for opening froze over holes, releasing equipment frozen into the ice, etc.. Anyhow, that’s my take on it.


As long as it shows you how thick the ice is, it doesn't matter what you use. Hell, you could go out there with a pickaxe and still get the same result.

Pounding on the ice with a heavy bar, alone, is not a good indication of ice "safety", unless you can physically SEE how thick the ice is. Random hits without OBSERVING, is asking for trouble.

Hit the ice (with whatever you choose), until you chip 3-4" down. Then, you know it's "safe" to proceed. Anything less and you might as well not even carry one with you!

I shake my head at some of the posts I've seen, where they just arbitrarily whack the ice one time, and proceed if it doesn't go through. That's straight up gambling.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ok they run about the same price,what do you guys prefer? Obviously the spud is going to ve heavier,but i know that weight is why guys choose to use only a spud bar.
> All of my ice fishing has been in well known SHALLOW areas with plenty of guys around and well established ice. And im ready to make the jump to different areas but wont do it with out one or the other.
> What do you prefer,and why? Will a ice chisel / walker be just as effective as a spud bar?


Spud bar. Keep in mind that the spud comes in handy for a wide variety of things. If you've ever had to bust out a shanty that's frozen into the ice you'll be glad for the spud. Just a thought.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a heavy spud with narrow chisel that thing will punch thru 3 inches in one blow. Like mentioned above find what's comfortable for you and figure out what it does.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

whjr15 said:


> As long as it shows you how thick the ice is, it doesn't matter what you use. Hell, you could go out there with a pickaxe and still get the same result.
> 
> Pounding on the ice with a heavy bar, alone, is not a good indication of ice "safety", unless you can physically SEE how thick the ice is. Random hits without OBSERVING, is asking for trouble.
> 
> ...


When I’m pounding the ice I am observing the depth, I am not just pounding the ice and moving forward. I have many times spudded my way out, to where people were already out, found it not to my liking, and turned around to try elsewhere.


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a ******* ice chisel with the heavy V-point. Will cut 3-4 inches of ice with one good blow. If it doesn't go through on the first shot chances are you are on solid ice. I personally don't like the light weight spuds, takes too many shots and too much effort to punch through, especially early ice when you are testing every few feet.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

just perchy said:


> When I’m pounding the ice I am observing the depth, I am not just pounding the ice and moving forward. I have many times spudded my way out, to where people were already out, found it not to my liking, and turned around to try elsewhere.


I wasn't referring to you specifically on that point of my post. Just speaking generally of the posts I've read/things I've seen over the years.

Fact is, it doesn't matter what you use. As long as you're able to determine ice thickness, it's serving its purpose. It's just a matter of balancing the weight-vs-effort ratio! 

Hell, when I first started, before I knew about bars/chisels, I would drill test holes with my auger as I walked out!


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

i drilled holes on my way out for years too, by the time i got to a spot i intended to fish i would be half exhausted, then i got myself a spud bar


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive honestly thought about carrying a cordless drill an a 12" 1/2" drill bit to check ice thickness quickly. But right now with just the hand auger an trying to "pack light", or as lightly as possible dont want the extra drill to haul around an keep track of.
Im gonna shop around this week an try to find the ideal spud,or chissel an see what i like.
Thanks guys


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

just perchy said:


> i drilled holes on my way out for years too, by the time i got to a spot i intended to fish i would be half exhausted, then i got myself a spud bar


lol I know the feeling!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Saugeye pm me I have a spud bar for you. No charge, I would hate to hear you took a polar plunge while drilling to check. I've had spider web after spud went through. Got the pucker factor going and got out of there as fast as possible. I live in Marysville


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

quackpot said:


> Saugeye pm me I have a spud bar for you. No charge, I would hate to hear you took a polar plunge while drilling to check. I've had spider web after spud went through. Got the pucker factor going and got out of there as fast as possible. I live in Marysville


Pm sent..... thanks


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Not a problem, glad to help.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wanted to thank quackpot (bobby) again! 
Nice meeting you and thanks again for the spud bar! 
He let me meet up with him this morning and gave me a 2 pc bass pro shops ice spud bar. That screws into itself for storage. Not only did he save me the cost of the item,but also saved me a day of driving to hardware and fishing stores looking for what i wanted. An a great saftey tool!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Glad you're happy with it. It was a pleasure meeting you


----------

